# Which jointer to buy? Ridgid or Grizzly



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I am looking into buying a 6" jointer and am looking at the Grizzly or Ridgid.
After reading as much as I can, I just found out that Ridgid is no longer selling jointers.
Is this correct?
There are comments on several sites, saying Ridgid stopped offering jointers in 2012.
I went online at the Home Depot site and they still list the jointer for $549.
If they aren't even going to offer them, that is a huge price for something not offered anymore.

I have been looking on Craigs List for a few months now and haven't found one I would really want to buy. Mostly very old Craftsman for $250 or more and some 10 year old Deltas for $600-$800.

Grizzly can be bought for a starting price of $535 shipped.

What to do?? Any suggestions?


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Buy the Grizzly. 10 to 15 years from now I'm sure you will still be able to get parts.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

That's kinda what I was thinking too! I just bought the 14" anniversary band saw in November and used it to build a rocking horse for my grand daughter for Christmas. First major project I ever did. The saw works perfect and setup was easy. I have someone I work with that has the Ridgid and wants to sell it, and was almost ready to buy it until I read that they are not offering them anymore.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Grizzly


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

sawdustjunkie - Ridgid still makes the jointer planer, it's just that HD no longer sells them on site. They need to be ordered if you want one. As far as parts, the jointer is essentially them same one thats been made for over a decade. Even though both the Grizz and Ridgid are good planers, I'd probably go with the Grizz.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

tefinn: I emailed Ridgid and the rep that responded said they are no longer offering either the jointer or planer. They may have some available to purchase, but I guess I would be worried about part availability down the road.
I did check with one of my local HD's and they said they can order one, but don't know for how long they can do it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have many Grizzly tools I think you will be happy with the Grizzly.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for that update. I wonder if maybe their changing over to a new model. When I worked for HD, we would be told by Ridgid/Ryobi "we're no longer making this", then all of a sudden the new models would come out.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

That is the only thing that makes me wonder about the Ridgid brand. They keep updating and then suddenly you can't get parts for the one you have.
This happened to me a few years ago when I bought a Ridgid power washer that failed in 1 year. I took it in to the service center where it sat for 9 weeks, before they said it wasn't repairable. The only good thing about it was Home Depot gave me a new one at no extra charge. If Ridgid isn't making the jointer anymore and I have a problem, I may be screwed.
I have only had my Grizzly bandsaw since early November, but it works great and seems like a real solid tool.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Grizzly, and go for the spiral cutterhead.


----------

